# Camera Flash Locks up phone (problem with any ROM)



## barney34 (Nov 4, 2011)

As noted here the stock GB and Froyo locks the Charge up sometimes and the only solution is to pull the battery. Does any of the ROMs have that issue?


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

You just linked to Verizon Droid Charge forum, is there a particular post you're trying to reference? I've never experienced that issue myself on any ROM that I remember, and I've flashed just about all of them. So, I guess based on a sample size of 1, no. No ROMs have that issue.


----------



## barney34 (Nov 4, 2011)

O sorry here is the full link

http://community.vzw.com/t5/DROID-Charge-by-Samsung/Camera-flash-kills-shuts-down-and-locks-up-Droid-Charge/td-p/569034

Its really long but the short version is when the camera flashes it shuts down the phone.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

barney34 said:


> O sorry here is the full link
> 
> http://community.vzw...rge/td-p/569034
> 
> Its really long but the short version is when the camera flashes it shuts down the phone.


Not sure what to tell you except yell to Verizon until they replace whatever is defective. The fact that it's persisted across several updates for some users but others (like myself) have never experienced it make me think it's probably a device-specific issue. Some of the posts indicated they thought it may be a battery problem, have you tried a different battery?


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

Had the same problem a new battery fixed it took a couple of charges but no longer happens


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am running the stock ROM on 2 charges, and I have this problem too. I can not recall ever having the problem when running Froyo, though...just since the OTA update.


----------

